# Wade fishing in Panama City area



## 4HAND (Jun 14, 2012)

Anyone ever wade fish the bay areas around Panama City?

My wife has a workshop coming up out there & I noticed a park near where we'll be staying named Carl Gray Park. I thought it might be a nice place to take the kids while she's working & maybe do some wade fishing.


----------



## redneckbaitflinger (Jun 15, 2012)

Have not done it in a while, but there is a good place to wade over by Bay Point.  Take the road past Bay Point, and it will dead end into the Bay.  You can park there, and the fishing is pretty decent early in the morning and late in the afternoon.  I usually worked my way towards deepwater point.  Trout, Ladyfish, Jacks and occasional Red is what we used to catch there.  Mirror lures, gold spoons and shrimp(live or DOA)behind a popping cork always worked well.


----------



## Bubbaforsure (Jun 15, 2012)

Shoot me a pm.......Im in PC and would be glad to point ya in the right direction


----------



## 4HAND (Jun 18, 2012)

PM sent, thanks.


----------

